# Excisional removal of nasopharyngeal mass



## sisadavis (May 23, 2017)

My surgeon removed a benign mass from the nasopharynx, method was by adenoid curette.  The order was placed for adenoidectomy with nasopharynx bx, and submitted as a 42831, however the adenoids were not removed.  Is this the correct CPT for the biopsy since he removed the entire mass?  I do not think 42804-42806 are fitting here since the entire mass was indeed removed.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## JenniferB7 (May 26, 2017)

Cpt 42831 is for removal of the adenoids (in their entirety).  So you cannot bill 42831 if the adenoids were not removed.  Since this is a full excision of the mass (not just a biopsy sample), you would report CPT code 42808 for Excision (or destruction) of lesion of the pharynx (includes nasopharynx); any method.  

For reference, my ENT Coder's Handbook states the following: _"Do not report 42806 separately if nasopharyngeal biopsy is performed during the excision procedure (42808, Excision or destruction of lesion of pharynx, any method) on the same lesion. . . . procedure [42808] includes component procedure [42806] . . . ."_

Hope that helps!


----------

